# Old Lady Buys Kick-Ass Muscle Car



## JonDouglas (Feb 23, 2021)

Since my younger sister was 13 years old, she's wanted a Mustang.  Now, almost 60 years later, she's finally got one and it's a bit on the rare and wild side.  That would be the limited-edition, 760 HP, 2020 Shelby GT500 Cobra, shown below.  That thing will make you nose bleed and eyeballs flatten.







I said to her, "Good for you, sis!  That kick-ass set of wheels is perfectly reasonable for a youngster like you."  Getting old in body doesn't mean getting old in mind and spirit as long as your body parts can have some reasonable relationship to what  you mind and spirit want to do.  I think I told her not to go drag racing with it.

Edit note:  She takes after our mother, who was full of "piss and vinegar."  The last words my mother ever spoke were when she came out of her Alzheimers coma at my dad's funeral and loudly proclaimed that the long-winded minister could kiss her ass.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 23, 2021)

That’s awesome!
Our pets vetinarian, who was up in age and maybe 5 foot tall had a corvette!
I always pictured a car full of young men pulling up next to her at a light and doing a double take


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh, Your sister is AWESOME!!!!   a MUSTANG!!!!
I'm old too and I want an old Chevy pick-up truck!  Gonna get one too!

Your Mother sounds amazing too!    On the day my Grandma died, she threw her bedpan at her nurse!
Nothing wrong with a little piss and vinegar!   hahaha!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 23, 2021)

I just knew there was a song in there someplace...






Tony


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh, Your sister is AWESOME!!!!   a MUSTANG!!!!
> I'm old too and I want an old Chevy pick-up truck!  Gonna get one too!
> 
> Your Mother sounds amazing too!    On the day my Grandma died, she threw her bedpan at her nurse!
> Nothing wrong with a little piss and vinegar!   hahaha!


Now we know at least two women who didn't "go gentle into that good night."  On the subject of old Chevy trucks, I happened across a Chevy by the levy (on the CT River) while out riding one day.  I thought it made for an interesting picture with a little Photoshop intervention.  Getting it running would take some intervention.  It was a little worse for the wear, as were the pants hanging from it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2021)

*Love* it Jon. Good for her!


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 24, 2021)

When I was young, I really wanted a Mercury Cougar (67, 68 or 69). Only car I wanted. When my parents decided to buy me a car in the early 70's, there was one for sale in the paper and it was within the budget they had set. I begged and begged and my dad did go look at it but somehow I ended up with a Toyota...


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 24, 2021)

When my former wife turned 50 we went looking for cars. She chose a white mustang convertible with a 5.0 engine. We painted the bottom panel in her favorite purple nail polish. She was not a speeder but she loved being first off the line!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

@JonDouglas - And your sister's car is red. That makes it even better.


----------



## Chet (Mar 6, 2021)

I shouldn't have read this post. I'm getting ideas.

What is she paying to insure that beast I'm wondering? (There I go wondering about $$. No wonder I'm driving a base Subaru Impreza.)


----------



## Pecos (Mar 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Since my younger sister was 13 years old, she's wanted a Mustang.  Now, almost 60 years later, she's finally got one and it's a bit on the rare and wild side.  That would be the limited-edition, 760 HP, 2020 Shelby GT500 Cobra, shown below.  That thing will make you nose bleed and eyeballs flatten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you gotten a chance to drive it?


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, I'd give almost anything to have that car.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 6, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I just knew there was a song in there someplace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great minds think alike. I thought the same thing


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh, I love this!  Great car, great story!

Since getting my Class B Travato in December, I've run across so many people who are living the dream through their 90s.  One 82 year old lady in one of the groups I follow is trading in her current van for an all lithium powered model so she can boondock longer.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 15, 2021)

Chet said:


> I shouldn't have read this post. I'm getting ideas.
> 
> What is she paying to insure that beast I'm wondering? (There I go wondering about $$. No wonder I'm driving a base Subaru Impreza.)


I have no idea of her insurance costs and haven't asked.  We can both probably assume it's a lot.  They actually suggested she attend a track day down south to learn how to properly drive it.


Pecos said:


> Have you gotten a chance to drive it?


No and I've really no interest.  As much of a beast as that car is, it isn't any faster than my motorcycle and certainly not as much fun.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2021)

When I win Powerball, I intend to buy a 1969/1970 Plymouth Superbird or Dodge Daytona, take it to Counts Customs in Las Vegas, for a complete restoration, and relive my Teen years.

https://www.hagerty.com/media/car-p...-vs-plymouth-superbird-mopar-winged-warriors/


----------

